# Imaginary tools



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok guys, I know it's wrong but it's so fun and we have probably been a victim of this but let's list your favorite "tool" to send a new green horn after. Mine would be bubble grease for the level...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I've sent cubbies out for:

T.R. Double E's. (trees)
ID-10-T forms.
Wires with the electricity already in them.
A case of lumens.
A box of flight line.
18 TPIs.

All in addition to the obvious wire stretcher.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Lumber yard: 30" post holes & self driving nails....

Plumbing house: Wax ring lubricant, toilet seat grease

Electric House: WE need the ohm meter charged...

Paint store: Get 4 more tubes of clear pigment 

When servicing the back hoe: Blinker fluid & valve stem grease...


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

The round tuit.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a confession to make. 

I once saw a store that was called the nail emporium. I went in thinking cool, a place just for fasteners. I hate to say but it was a fingernail store.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

In high school small gas engines class I sent a freshman kid looking for a left handed Phillips screwdriver for me in the tool room. Got him out of my hair for about 15 minutes.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

The obvious wood knot eraser from the lumber yard...


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Over thirty years ago as one of the first 11 women apprentices at Local 8, IBEW, Toledo, Ohio, my wife was sent to the tool crib to retrieve a "30 amp beam clamp". The crib guard played along and told her to tell her journeyman that they were all out and she did. 

Twenty-five years later she had to tell the journeyman jokester, who had been like a father to her during her apprenticeship, that if she caught him without his safety glasses again, she would have to fire him. 

"Squeek (a term of endearment), I'll drag (quit) this job before that happens." And he did.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

When I was a Superintendent, one time I was at my desk in the job trailer and one of the laborers was searching and searching for something.Finally I asked him what he was looking for and he says "Where are the penny nails? Bill (my foreman) told me to get sixteen penny nails, but none of these boxes say penny on them!" I couldn't help myself. I sent him back with 16 4d finish nails, just to watch Bill have a come-apart on the kid. I'm an ass.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We'd had a kid looking for toe nails for awhile. And back nails


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

When I was in high school and working at a grocery store, I got sent to the "back" for a "double buggy hitch".


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I like telling em you got the router on in reverse or the sawz-all in reverse. Way to funny watching em go lookin for the switch


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

"No not the left handed hammer! Go get the other one...I thought you already learned this lesson with the snips!"


----------



## UkChippy (Nov 5, 2014)

I've seen the painters send there lad to the van for some 'tartan paint' and a skirting board (baseboard) ladder.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I once saw a store that was called the nail emporium. I went in thinking cool, a place just for fasteners. I hate to say but it was a fingernail store.



I've done that. Was in NYC, where my girlfriend lived at the time. That same day I got distracted by a skyscraper and missed the crossing light, had to wait my turn again. She was across the street laughing the whole time.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

I like to make the new kid think he will be running a "excavator" for the day and then hand him a shovel. 
Dont forget the 1 lb box of 20 oz lead nails.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

JAH said:


> I like to make the new kid think he will be running a "excavator" for the day and then hand him a shovel.
> Dont forget the 1 lb box of 20 oz lead nails.


We call it "the goon spoon."


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I like to send them for bubble water for the level.

On one site a few years back a kid got sent for the board stretcher (the blue one with the yellow straps). He spent over two hours looking. He kept asking different people and different trades and everyone had an idea of where he should look.


----------



## giantfan (Sep 25, 2009)

Back in the days of production framing.

"Go get me a 10' plywood stretcher." 

"They are in a pile on the other side of the site. They are 10' long red poles filled with cement."

After walking for aprox 1/4 mile with one on his shoulder he didn't think it was very funny.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Checkered paint, skyhook, bucket of muckets.


----------

